# which would you choose?



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am currently debating on which rifle to buy for target shooting and a little bit of varmint control.... I want something that will have good knock down power up to 300 yds. but yet a round that isnt very expensive to purchase box after box..... my mind is made on the kind of rifle: Remington XR 100 Rangemaster
but im undecided on the caliber of it.... coming in Ruger 204, 223, and 22-250 ... I know the 22-250 would probably be my best bet but I already own a 22-250 so thats kinda out of the picture.... I myself am leaning towards the 204 but there's where money comes in for ammunition.... what would you guys do?


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Flathead King 06 said:


> varmint control....


Dynamite......and lots of it!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You've ruled out 2 of the 3. Seems to me that makes the decision quite easy. Nothing cheaper than .223 ammo.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> You've ruled out 2 of the 3. Seems to me that makes the decision quite easy. Nothing cheaper than .223 ammo.


I totally agree you can get 223 ammo as cheap as $5 or so per 20 and as much as $15-17 for the higher end stuff.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The others have nailed it, for cheap *factory* ammo, the .223 is the king !! If you're sold on the .204 you could start reloading yourself or find someone to do it for you. If you shoot a bunch, I think I'd go the reloading route for both the cost savings & the accuracy.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

223 for cheap ammo... 204 would be my choice ( i reload )


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well I think im sold on the 204... we have a reloading press just have to buy everything for the 204.... thanks for everyones opinions


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like mine, Im sure you will be happy with yours once you get started.


----------

